# Rapfen - Rasende Räuber



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2017)

*Rapfen
Rasende Räuber*

Für viele stellt der gezielte Fang eines Rapfens eine Herausforderung dar. Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren den absoluten Durchbruch beim Rapfenangeln hatte, mit Tagesfängen bis 100 Stück und über 500 Fischen im Jahr bis über 80cm, kommen natürlich viele Fragen von befreundeten Anglern. Ich möchte versuchen, auf Basis meiner Erfahrungen etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. Meine Ausführungen beinhalten nicht den Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, aber vielleicht helfen sie ja dem einen oder anderen zum Fisch. Für mich sind Rapfen die faszinierendsten Räuber des Süßwassers, da sie sehr kampfstark, zickig und herausfordernd, im richtigen Gewässer zahlreich vorhanden und mit leichtem Gerät fangbar sind. Für mich sozusagen die Meerforelle des Flusses, da die Angeltechnik sich stark ähnelt. Nur der kulinarische Genuss ist nicht vergleichbar. Was allerdings den Vorteil hat, dass die Rapfen selten durch die Angler dezimiert werden. Aber Stück für Stück. Zuerst zum Wichtigsten:

*I Das WO*
Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf verschiedene kleine und mittlere Flüsse und Kanäle meiner Region. Daher kann ich nicht mit Erfahrungen im Stillwasser dienen. Rapfen sind allerdings durchaus nicht nur in großen Strömen zu finden, sondern auch in schnell fließenden Bereichen kleinerer Gewässer wie stark durchströmten Nebenarmen.
Rapfen lieben Strömung! Man wird Rapfen im Fluss immer im Bereich der stärksten erreichbaren Strömung finden. Außenkurven, Rückströmungen, Zusammenflüsse, an Einläufen, Brückenpfeilern, Buhnenköpfen, unterhalb von Wehren…überall da, wo sich weißes Wasser findet, findet man auch die Rapfen. Auch wenn man denkt, da kann doch kein Fisch sein- sie sind da, wo es rauscht und brodelt oder am Rande dessen! Das ist eigentlich der wichtigste Grundsatz. Jede Unregelmäßigkeit, die für erhöhte Strömung sorgt, zieht die rasenden Räuber an. Sehr gern stehen die Rapfen auch an stark angeströmten und beschilften Prallhängen größerer Flüsse und rauben aus der Deckung der Vegetation. Häufig kann auch der Augenschein helfen. Rapfen verraten sich gern bei ihren Patrouillen durch Bewegung an der Oberfläche. Die Rückenflossen furchen wie bei Haien. Wenn die Fische wirklich rauben, ist es kaum zu übersehen. Daher auch mein Rat, Augen offenhalten. Rapfen halten sich leider nicht immer an meine Grundsätze. Auch wenn die Stelle noch so perfekt erscheint- wenn es 200m weiter klatscht und knallt, wechsele ich so schnell wie möglich dahin, auch wenn es dort anscheinend zu ruhig ist. Wie alle Räuber folgen auch Rapfen ihrer Beute. Und diese Jagdszenen sind ein sicheres Anzeichen für aktive und fresswillige Fische. Hier gibt es fast auf Ansage Bisse im Minutentakt. Allerdings hält der Segen leider selten lange an. Wenn man sie nicht rauben sieht, aber einen Schwarm Ukeleien am Rande scharfer Strömung findet, ist man sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt.

*II Das WANN*
Rapfen sind leider weitgehend ein Räuber der warmen Jahreszeit. Als einfache Faustregel, ungeachtet der Schonzeit usw., würde ich sagen, dass die Rapfen beißen, wenn man schon oder noch baden kann. Also ab ca. 12-15 Grad Wassertemperatur. Danach und davor sind immer mal einzelne Fische drin, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind die Fische dann sehr schwer zu lokalisieren und zu fangen. Ich arbeite noch daran, die Rapfen in der kalten Jahreszeit zu finden und zu fangen. Daher geht meine Saison von April/Mai bis Oktober/November. Die Temperatur vieler Flüsse lässt sich heutzutage online checken. 
Zur Tageszeit ist zu sagen, dass die Fische während des gesamten Tages beißen können. Sehr gut sind die Morgen- und Abendstunden. Aber auch mittags kann es richtig krachen. Da gibt es eigentlich keine richtige Gesetzmäßigkeit. Entgegen der Lehrbuchmeinung habe ich festgestellt, dass Rapfen zeitweise zu fast reinen Nachtjägern werden können. Insbesondere im Frühsommer hatte ich nahezu nur im Dunklen Fische. Während es im Hellen höchstens dann und wann mal einen kleinen gab, wenn überhaupt, so gab es im Dunklen zahlreiche und teilweise auch sehr große Fische. Die ausgeprägte Beißzeit ging so weit, dass ich teilweise überhaupt nicht mehr im Hellen geangelt habe und im Dunklen auf Ansage 70+ Fische fing. Das geschah so regelmäßig, dass es kein Zufall mehr sein kann.
Das Wetter scheint Rapfen ziemlich egal zu sein. Ich hatte Fische an heißen Sommertagen in der Sonne, im Regen im Dunklen, an kalten Frühherbstmorgen, in heißen Sommernächten, ich sehe hier keine Gesetzmäßigkeit. Etwas Wind ist hilfreich, insbesondere an relativ ruhigen Stellen. Ich versuche die Stelle mit Rückenwind zu wählen, um Wurfweite zu schinden.
Auffällig ist, dass es am gleichen Tag bzw. der gleichen Stelle entweder zahlreiche kleinere Fische bis 50-60cm gibt. Oder einzelne, richtige Granaten von 70-80cm. Besonders nachts war der Effekt einzelner, sehr großer Fische deutlich ausgeprägt.

*III Das WOMIT*
Spezielles Rapfengerät ist auf dem Markt dünn gesät und wenn dann auch häufig eher unpassend. Immer wieder liest man von Meerforellengerät oder auch von ganz leichtem Gerät im Barschbereich zur gezielten Rapfenangelei. Beides halte ich für suboptimal.
Meerforellenruten sind meistens zu schwer, kaum eine Meerforellenrute mit 30, 40, 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht wirft einen Rapfenköder optimal. Die Wobbler haben 8, 10 oder auch mal 15 Gramm. Kaum mehr. Und Weite kann wirklich entscheidend sein.
Barschgerät dagegen ist für Rapfen deutlich zu schwach. Die Fische erreichen 60, auch 80cm…sind kampfstark und werden in starker Strömung beangelt. Da dauert der Drill ewig und deutlich zu lange. Außerdem sind viele moderne Barschruten viel zu kurz um auf ordentliche Wurfweiten zu kommen und ggf. noch einen tobenden Rapfen vom Uferbewuchs fernzuhalten.
Ich verwende zwei Ruten für Rapfen. Einmal eine 2,40er mit realen ca. 30 Gramm Wurfgewicht für etwas größere und schwerere Köder in richtig harter Strömung und wenn ich richtig große Fische erwarte. Und einmal eine 2,70er mit 20 Gramm für alles andere. Als Rolle nutze ich eine 3000er, um das nötige Tempo zu erreichen. Als Schnur dient mir eine 5kg Geflochtene mit ca. 1m 46er Fluocarbon. Entgegen meiner sonstigen Grundsätze verwende ich für Rapfen keinen Stahl da ich den Eindruck habe, dass das die einzigen Räuber sind, die sich von Stahl wirklich abschrecken lassen. Hechte sind bei dieser Angelei eher selten zu erwarten und wenn, dann gibt das relativ starke Fluo eine gewisse Sicherheit. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich schon einen Abbiss hatte, weil eben doch ein Hecht den Wobbler erwischte.
Die Aktion der gewählten Rute sollte eher semiparabol sein. Zumindest von harten Gummiruten rate ich ab. Das produziert zu viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger.
Insgesamt muss die ganze Zusammenstellung stark genug sein, um auch einen starken Rapfen ggf. gegen die starke Strömung zurückzuholen.

*IV Das WIE*
Tempo Tempo Tempo! Rapfen sind schnell, Rapfen reagieren auf vorbeizischende Köder! Also kurbeln, kurbeln was die Rolle hergibt. Ein lahm daherwackelnder Köder interessiert die Fische eher selten. Also weit werfen, fix kurbeln. Es schadet nix, mal einen Twitch oder Stop einzubauen, nötig ist es meistens nicht. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen, wenn sie sonst nicht wollen. Dann kann es helfen. Daher bevorzuge ich auch Köder, die eine Eigenaktion haben und flanken. Rein linearer Köderlauf fängt selten. Ob man den Köder mit, gegen oder seitlich zur Strömung führt, kommt auf die Stelle an. Die Rapfen interessiert es eher weniger. Man kann für Rapfen eigentlich nicht zu schnell kurbeln, sie sind immer schneller, wenn sie wollen. Im Dunklen kurble ich minimal langsamer, um den Räubern die Chance zu geben, den Köder zu orten.
Da Rapfen auch nicht dumm sind und im Schwarm unterwegs, nimmt die Beißfreudigkeit nach dem Fang von zwei drei Fischen stark ab. Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder Stellungswechsel, meistens reicht es, wenn man 50m weiter geht. Oder Pause. Mehr als zwei drei Fische in einem Durchgang von einer Stelle klappt selten.

*V Die KÖDER*
Wichtigste Forderung an den Köder ist, dass er unter Tempo noch stabil läuft und nicht über die Oberfläche schlittert. Außerdem sollte er fliegen. Optimale Ködergröße bei mir sind 6-12cm. Zu kleine Köder erregen zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit, zu große sprechen Rapfen wohl auch nicht an.
Die besten Fänge hatte ich bei mir mit naturnahen schlanken sinkenden Wobblern, die ca. 30-50cm tief laufen. Wenn diese gut fliegen, unter Druck und Strömung stabil laufen und etwas flanken, hat man einen Köder. Reizfarben benötige ich nicht, naturnahe, silbrige Dekors fangen eigentlich immer, auch im Dunklen. Wenn man mehr Wurfweite braucht, sind auch entsprechende Gummis mit einem Kopf entsprechend der Wurfweite sehr gut. Ich halte Gummifische auf Rapfen für stark unterschätzt. Sie lassen sich mithilfe des Jigkopfes auf das nötige Gewicht für die benötigte Weite bringen, laufen unter Tempo stabil. Quasi das moderne Rapfenblei. Es gibt solche Jigköpfe mit einen kleinen Spinnerblatt- der Zusatzreiz kann es bringen. Bei Ködern ab 10cm würde ich immer einen Stinger verwenden, da Rapfen gern von hinten unten zufassen. Deshalb hängen auch sehr viele Fische am Kopfdrilling des Wobblers!! Als Farbe bevorzuge ich auch hier natürliches wie Salt&Pepper und weiß. Achtet unbedingt auf stabile Haken, egal an welchem Köder. Ein 70+ Rapfen biegt zu dünne werksseitige Drillinge problemlos auf!!
Blinker, insbesondere Meerforellenblinker, sind keine optimalen Rapfenköder. Warum? Erstens sitzt der Drilling hinten. Damit gibt es schon mal viele Fehlbisse. Zweitens laufen die meisten Blinker unter hohem Tempo zu stark rotierend. Eigentlich überzeugen mich nur zwei Blinker gelegentlich. Ein spezielles polnisches Modell namens Rapa. Und auch ein Abu Toby brachte schon Fisch.
Spinner sind für Rapfen nahezu unbrauchbar. Sie fliegen schlecht, rotieren wie wild unter hohem Zug und haben den Drilling hinten.
Die speziellen ASP-Spinner sind meines Erachtens für Rapfen auch nicht besonders reizvoll…sie fangen eher Barsche als Rapfen bei mir und sinken zu schnell für eine oberflächennahe Führung. Jedenfalls fangen sie bei mir schlecht. Etwas anders sieht es mit anderen Tailspinnern aus, beispielsweise von Storm und Spinmad. Diese fangen zeitweilig sehr gut. Ich vermute, weil die Silhouette schlanker ist und es sie leichter gibt, so dass sie immer noch gut fliegen, aber nicht wie ein Stein sinken. 
Gleiches gilt für die topmodischen Oberflächenköder wie Popper, Pencil Baits und Co. Grade große Rapfen sind bei mir selten gewillt, sich Nahrung von der Oberfläche zu holen. Ab und an kann so ein Köder den Tag retten und noch einen Fisch bringen, aber meistens sind es kleinere Räuber. Köder, die knapp unter der Oberfläche laufen, bringen deutlich mehr und bessere Fische. Als Bonusköder bewährt bei mir sind auch kleine Jerkbaits! Schnell eingekurbelt knapp unter der Oberfläche unter Umständen sehr fängig.

*VI BISS, DRILL UND LANDUNG*
Normalerweise erfolgt der Biss eines Rapfens knallhart aus dem Nichts. Plötzlich ist die Rute krumm. Damit erübrigt sich ein Anhieb. Ich setze meistens reflexmäßig trotzdem noch einen leichten. Viel Druck ist nicht notwendig, Rapfen haben kein so hartes Maul wie Hecht oder Zander, aber auch nicht die pergamentartige Haut von Barschen Deshalb hängen sie meistens relativ gut.
Im Drill geht die Post ab. Rapfen sind schnell, ausdauernd und kraftvoll und stehen meistens voll in der Strömung. Deshalb gilt es geduldig und kraftvoll zu drillen und vor allem anfangs die Bremse nicht zu fest zu stellen. Das Gerät kann für die Fischgröße ziemlich leicht gewählt werden, da Rapfen eigentlich nur an der Oberfläche kämpfen, man sie also selten von Fluchten zum Grund oder in Hindernisse abhalten muss. Wenn der Fisch nur noch kleinere Fluchten macht, ist er reif für die Landung. Ich bevorzuge einen geräumigen Kescher, eine Handlandung ist kaum möglich, da es keinen Ansatzpunkt zum Greifen gibt, wie ihn Hechte und Zander haben. Einzig das Ausheben am kräftigen, langen Vorfach ist bei kleineren Fischen möglich, wenn die Haken gut sitzen.
Danach Foto, Hakenlösen und zurück ins Wasser. Bitte die Fische aufrecht in die Strömung halten, bis sie zu Kräften kommen. Die Rapfen verausgaben sich im Drill gern derart, dass sie sonst hilflos umkippen und abtreiben. Entnehmen von Rapfen ist relativ sinnlos, denn…

*VII KULINARISCHES*
Rapfen sind der (??) Süßwasserfisch bei uns mit den meisten Gräten. Daher sind sie in der Küche nicht sehr beliebt, was ich nachvollziehen kann. Trotzdem kann es ja vorkommen, dass ein Fisch stark verletzt ist oder sich nicht erholt. Dann kommt er eben doch mit. Daher wurde einige bei mir doch verwertet. Als einzig gangbarer Weg entpuppte sich schuppen, „filetieren“, braten und im Stile von Bratheringen sauer einlegen. Nach einigen Tagen kann man die Rapfen dann zusammen mit einem kalten Bier und Bratkartoffeln genießen.
Manche mögen auch Fischbouletten aus Rapfen.

*VIII BOOTSANGELN*
Das Angeln vom Boot oder Kajak auf Rapfen wird relativ selten praktiziert bei uns, da die entsprechenden Stellen vom Boot nicht unbedingt gut zu erreichen sind. Starke Strömung, Befahrensverbote vor Wehren und ähnlichem usw. machen die Bootsangelei teilweise schwierig. Wenn man es aber darf und kann, eröffnen sich hier neue Welten. Durch die Möglichkeit, den Fischen zu folgen, werden die Beisspausen kürzer. Da man dichter an die Fische kann, sind leichtere Köder möglich. Kurz und gut, die Sache wird effektiver. Ich konnte an einigen Stellen in diesem Jahr Tagesfänge von bis zu 100 Fischen erreichen, unglaublich aber wahr. Auch hier zeigt sich aber ausgeprägt die Tendenz, dass es viele und teils sehr kleine Fische gibt oder wenige und große Fische. Es kann sich lohnen, einen Gummifisch um die 12cm im silbrigen Dekor unter dem Schwarm der kleinen Rapfen zu fischen. Offensichtlich lauern große manchmal unter den kleinen und neigen zu Kannibalismus.

*IX LITERATUR*
Eigentlich gibt es nur ein einziges gutes Buch übers Rapfenangeln. Florian Läufers „Rapfen- Jäger der Flüsse“ von North Guiding. Viele seiner Erfahrungen decken sich mit meinen. Ansonsten wäre da noch das historische Werk "Döbel, Rapfen, Aland" von Wolfgang Zeiske.

*X SONSTIGES*
Wem bis hierher noch nicht langweilig ist, ein paar ergänzende Hinweise zur Ausrüstung, Sicherheit und so.
Da Rapfen gern in den am stärksten strömenden Bereichen unterwegs sind, achte ich immer auf trittsicheres, festes Schuhwerk. Ein unsanfter Abgang auf den glitschigen Steinen in den Hauptstrom kann ganz böse enden. Aus dem gleichen Grund nehme ich immer einen langstieligen Kescher mit.
Vom Boot sollte man sich tunlichst vor der Rückströmung großer Wehre, Schiffsverkehr und den entsprechenden Wellen in acht nehmen. Rapfen sind da, wo das Wasser richtig Druck hat. Also Vorsicht mit kleinen Booten, Kajaks und ähnlichem, eine Rettungsweste schadet nicht und vor allem ein entsprechender Sicherheitsabstand!
Wenn ich auf harten Untergründen angel, leg ich mir einen nassen Lappen zum Abhaken bereit. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie empfindlich Rapfen sind, aber sicherlich tut es ihnen nicht gut, sie im Sand zu panieren.
Fürs Nachtangeln nutze ich eine Kopflampe mit Rotlicht zum Keschern. Weißlicht macht die Fische vorm Kescher noch einmal zusätzlich wild.
Und, ganz wichtig in warmen Sommernächten, das gute alte Mückenschutzmittel. Sonst wird die schönste Beißzeit zur Qual.
Beifänge sind bei der Angelei auf Rapfen selten zu erwarten. Ab und an schnappt sich mal ein Barsch den Köder, Hechte reagieren auf die rasenden Köder schlecht. Häufiger hat man noch sehr gute Döbel zwischen den Rapfen. Oder im schlimmsten Falle einen dicken Wels, dem man in der Strömung mit Rapfengerät so gut wie nichts entgegen setzen kann.


So, nun aber ran ans Wasser, noch sind die Rapfen aktiv. Petri Heil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

WOW!!!!

SUPER!!

ERSTKLASSIG!!!

Das ist ja mal ne klasse Zusammenstellung Deiner Erfahrungen!

Die kapere ich gleich fürs Mag!!

Und verweise dabei dann gleich nochmal hier drauf:
[youtube1]qA2F83lrt4M[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA2F83lrt4M


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Kannst du tun ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Merci!!


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Aber bitte die letzte Version, ich habe noch zwei drei Unschärfen und unklare Formulierungen geglättet.


----------



## geomujo (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Ein schöner Bericht und auch ganz gut mit meinen noch nicht so umfangreichen Rapfenerfahrungen deckend. Meinen ersten Großrapfen (~ 70+) hatte ich mit einem MaxRap13 5 meter vor dem Ufer  an einem Stillwassersee in einem Fluss gefangen. Konkret dem Griebnitzsee.

Hier im Havelbereich sind wir fast im Epizentrum der Rapfenangelei. Im Sommer hatte ich 2 70+ Granaten an einer superfeinen 3-12g-Rute. Ohne richtigen Kescher macht der Ausflug aber keinen Sinn.

Meine Rutenempfehlung: Was weiches aber dennoch kraftvolles. Seabass heiß da das Stichwort.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Hi!
Würde ich bis auf das in meinen Augen etwas überdimensionierte Flou (ich habe aber auch kaum Hechte..) genau so unterschreiben - wirklich guter Beitrag...#6#6


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Sauguter Artikel. Danke dafür
N bisschen konnt ich ja schon in die Rapfenangelei eintauchen

Dein Artikel motiviert auf jeden Fall kommende Saison noch gezielter zu angeln.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Brillant!

Und auch orthographisch ein Gedicht - was ja leider immer häufiger nicht so ist...


----------



## Patrick333 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Top Bericht!

Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste in welchen Gewässern bei mir Rapfen sind...

Sicherlich am MLK... aber wo dort suchen? An Steinpackungen und Wendebecken?

Sehr gut geschrieben auch! Danke dafür! #6


----------



## Michael.S (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Im Kanal wo ich meistens angle soll es laut Vereinsbericht gar eine  Rapfenplage geben und man hätte sie gerne aus dem Gewässer raus , ich habe sie auch schon öfters an der Oberfläche rauben sehen , habe sie dann auch angeworfen aber gefangen habe ich noch nie einen


----------



## DrDosenbier (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Super Artikel....war dieses Jahr auch glücklos auf Rapfen. Die gibt es hier in Massen, nur angegriffen haben sie nie. Wenn ich das so lese, war ich wohl zu langsam an der Kurbel.Aber, der nächste Somme kommt. Thanks...........


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Zur Traumrute, wofür sie eigentlich gar nicht gedacht war, hat sich der von Seele aufgebaute Fliegenrutenblank der Klasse #7 erwiesen. Mit 10 ft. sind die notwendigen Wurfweiten bei 5 - 15 gr schweren Ködern überhaupt kein Problem und auch 70er Rapfen arbeiten sich gegen diesen wirklich gut arbeitenden Blank quasi von alleine auf.

Die Rute

Batson  Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF
Länge – 10 ft., b.z.w. 305 cm, 2-teilig
#7, oder knapp 1 lb. TC, entspricht 25 gr. Max. WG
Gewicht – 126,5 gr.
Durchmesser – über dem Griff 9,2 mm, Spitze 1,8 mm
Beringung – Pac Bay Minima 8+1
Aktion – fliegenrutentypisch mittelschnell. Progressiv semiparabolisch/parabolisch
Griff – 50 cm Vollkork mit Fuji SCRS Schieberingen


----------



## Maifliege (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Tempo gilt auch beim Fliegenfischen auf Rapfen. 
Popper und strippen wie der Teufel...

Klappt am Rhein bis Ü80 hin und wieder, äh... oder eher selten, ein einziger Ü80 in über 20 Jahren mit der Fliegenrute.

Danke für deinen klasse Bericht. Ich sollte auf diesen Fisch vielleicht die Angelart wechseln...


----------



## Kami One (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Super Bericht! Danke. Bisher sind mir Rapfen noch verwehrt geblieben. Mit den Tipps klappt es vielleicht besser.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Zur besten Fangzeit kann ich nur beitragen, dass es hier am Rhein die letzte Stunde mit Tageslicht ist. Knapp in die Dämmerung hinein hat es dieses Jahr am besten gerumpelt. Ich hab mich an den fraglichen Stellen einfach hingesetzt, bis der erste Schwall zu sehen war und dann ging es ab - manchmal nur für wenige Minuten, aber wenn man da am Start ist, kann man so gut wie auf Ansage fangen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Was für ein nützlicher und gut geschriebener Rapfenartikel, ich kann mich nur bedanken. Sogar an weiterführende Literatur gedacht, klasse. Wird ausgedruckt und kommt in meinen Angelspickzettelordner


----------



## pike van dijk (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

super bericht. danke dir.

kannst du vielleicht ein paar deiner minnows ins rennen werfen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Guter Bericht. Werde es wohl auch mal richtig auf Rapfen probieren nächstes Jahr. Hatte schon Hunderte, aber alles Winzlinge...nebenbei auf Made oder Fetzen gefangen. Ein Großrapfen macht sicher Spaß an der Rute...


----------



## Leech (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Abgesehen von dem Part "Kulinarisches" ist das echt ein HAMMER Bericht. Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen die Gräten vom Rapfen.
Der Fisch wird filetiert, das Fleisch mehrfach durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und dann als Fischbällchen mit Sesam und Mohn ummantelt in der Pfanne frittiert.
Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was er mit dem Rapfen tut. Eignet sich auch eher nur für kleinere Fische und nicht die 65cm+ Titanen.


----------



## vermesser (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*



Leech schrieb:


> Der Fisch wird filetiert, das Fleisch mehrfach durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und dann als Fischbällchen mit Sesam und Mohn ummantelt in der Pfanne frittiert.



Ich habe deinen Hinweis mit den "Fischbouletten" ergänzt ;-) .


----------



## vermesser (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*



pike van dijk schrieb:


> kannst du vielleicht ein paar deiner minnows ins rennen werfen?



Sehr ungern, ich halte mich bei allen meinen Anleitungen/ Berichten mit konkreten Köder- und Gerätetips zurück. Ich bin kein Teamangler oder sonstwie gebunden und benutze, was mir gefällt und was passt. 
Außerdem ist das zu sehr von der Stelle abhängig...ich verwende beispielsweise gern einen kleinen 7,5cm Lieblingsköder in Salt&Pepper mit 14 oder sogar 21 Gramm Kopf, wenn ich weit raus muss...an anderen Stellen dagegen auch gern einen Spro Power Catcher, das Ding fliegt nicht, aber fängt...

Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen, ich habe keine Geheimköder! Aber ohne eine Stelle und die Vorlieben der Fische zu kennen, sind Köderempfehlungen ein reiner Schuss ins Blaue.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Ja, Bericht gefällt mir auch 
(wenn auch ein paar Fotos, letztendlich egal welche, einen Top-Text immer noch eine satte Kategorie nach oben heben).


Hab aber ein Rapfen-Problem, das mich schon lange juckt und auch hier zum Teil schon angedeutet wurde:
Das Phänomen des Nicht-Zupackens!

Manchmal beissen Rapfen richtig gut.
Oft und auch an ganz verschiedenen Gewässern (Rhein, Elbe, Kanäle,...) habe ich den wahnsinnig machenden Effekt erlebt, dass die Sauhunde einfach nicht beissen, obwohl sie voll aktiv sind.
Da ging es dann auch allen Anglern so, lag also nicht am individuellem Equipment oder Führung.

Sie donnern ständig um den Buhnenkopf herum oder fegen gut sichtbar in Laubenschwärme - und man kann ihnen vorsetzen was man will & wie man will, sie packen nicht zu.
Teilweise konnte -oder besser "musste"- ich zusehen, wie sie den Köder angreifen und immer wieder kurz vorher abdrehen.
Köderwechsel, Tempowechsel, Führungswechsel, Vorfachwechsel, Schnurwechsel,... sch***egal.
Das macht einen fertig! #q

Gibt es Ratschläge, wo du/ihr auch solche Situationen hattet und dann doch noch zum Erfolg gekommen seid?
Wie???


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Ich erkläre es mir damit, dass man mit der genauen Silhouette des Köders daneben liegt. Gleiches habe ich auch schon mit anderen Schwarmräubern erlebt.


----------



## Darket (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Super Artikel! Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch meinen Rapfendurchbruch, allerdings nicht auf dem Niveau...es wären drei, also drei mehr als die Jahre zuvor |supergri Ich beangele allerdings hauptsächlich einen seeförmigen Alarm der Spree, ein weitgehendes Stillgewässer. Hier kommt es weniger auf Entfernung an, deswegen und weil sich die Fische die Strömung nicht zunutze machen können, bin ich meist mit Barschgerät unterwegs. Das war im Drill (der größte hatte immerhin 75cm) auch kein Problem. Auch Tempo war hier nicht sooo entscheidend. Einer war sogar Beifang beim Barschezuppeln mit Gummi in Grundnähe. Wobei etwas mehr Tempo nicht schaden kann, wenn sie sichtbar da waren. Gefangen habe ich neben Gummi auch auf einen kleinen Fladen-Blinker und einen 6cm Wobbler in Ukelei-Optik. Interessanter Weise alle recht groß 65-75cm. Kleinere sind immer nur nachgelaufen, obwohl die Ködergröße kein Problem gewesen wäre. In jedem Fall ist der Rapfen ein super Angelfisch, der hier anders als Barsch&co auch zu richtigen guten Größen abwächst und zahlreich vorhanden ist. Da er aber scheu und schlau ist, auch nicht mal eben so zu fangen ist.


----------



## KrFritz (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Gerne gefangen in strömungsstarken Einläufen, Verengungen etc.. machen wirklich Spaß.

Angefangen hat es bei mir auch mit einem klassischem Rapfenblei, sauschnell eingekurbelt. Am meisten habe ich mit einem orange, weißem gefangen - wie ein Clownfisch sah das Teil aus, ist aber inzwischen an irgendeiner Mauer zerstört worden ^^

Was man auch mal probieren kann, 3 Gramm Kopf mit einem Minitwister, Forellenköder o.ä. und diesen in der Strömung treiben lassen, bringt überraschende Bisse


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Manchmal beissen Rapfen richtig gut.
> Oft und auch an ganz verschiedenen Gewässern (Rhein, Elbe, Kanäle,...) habe ich den wahnsinnig machenden Effekt erlebt, dass die Sauhunde einfach nicht beissen, obwohl sie voll aktiv sind.



Versuch es dann mal im Dunklen  . Ich kenne den Effekt auch, aber ich ignoriere ihn mittlerweile und angel dann spät abends oder ganz früh morgens. 

Ich vermute, dass irgendwas an den Ködern sie misstrauisch macht, das im Dunklen nicht auffällt...

Wenn gar nix geht, Sbiro oder Pose und Köfi...ging früher auch gut.


----------



## Promachos (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

@ Vermesser

Ein wirklich Klasse Bericht, inhaltlich wie stilistisch. Bekommst ne glatte Eins von mir:m.


In zwei Punkten habe ich etwas andere Erfahrungen gemacht: Auch Oberflächenköder (Topwater) oder Knapp-unter-der-Oberfläche-Köder (Subsurface) laufen bei mir sehr gut. Und die beste Farbe ist für mich Weiß.
Mein FC-Vorfach (Mono geht sicher auch) ist circa 2 m lang und deutlich dünner als deins, zwischen 0,30 und 0,27.

@ Kati

Ich kann deine Frage nicht beantworten, aber eine Beobachtung (mit Pol-Brille) aus dem diesjährigen Sommer beisteuern. Rapfen sind unglaublich schnell und schwimmen locker neben einem mit Highspeed geführten Köder her, um ihn in Ruhe zu inspizieren. Wenn ihnen da auch nur etwas seltsam vorkommt...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## bacalo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Merci|good:,

wenn ich noch etwas aus den erlebten Erfahrungen an "meinen" Mainabschnitt(en), Bereich Wü-MIL, anmerken darf. Gerade in den strömungsreichen Bereichen mal die Fläche der Rapfenaktivitäten deutlich überwerfen. Bei 10+ m außerhalb des Geschehens bringen mir diese Würfe deutlich größere Süßwasser-Tarpoons.
Meine Tops sind wellige MeFo-Wobbler in grün-weiß mit Sichelhaken. Bei Weitwürfen im Strömungsbereich ist es mehr als hilfreich die ersten Meter der Geflochtenen stramm aufzuspulen, meine hier die Geflochtene bei 3-4 Kurbel-Umdrehungen zwischen dem Daumen und Zeigefinger straff aufzuspulen; wird sonst nach ein paar Würfen nervig#q. Stichwort Schlaufenbildung:r.
Unterstützend dabei hilft/hakt der Sichelhaken.

Viel Freude bei den explosiven "Einschlägen" dieser Muskelpakete!


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Vermesser
> 
> Ein wirklich Klasse Bericht, inhaltlich wie stilistisch. Bekommst ne glatte Eins von mir:m.
> 
> ...


----------



## crisis (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rapfen - Rasende Räuber*

Bericht ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, trotzdem vielen Dank dafür, echt klasse und interessant.

 War letztes Jahr 'aus Versehen' zweimal erfolgreich. Am Main am Rand der Fahrrinne mit Gufi hängengeblieben und dann mit einem Ruck freigekommen. Sekundenbruchteile später ein harter Schlag. Erst ein 55, später wieder nach Hänger ein 62 cm Rapfen. Keine Riesen, aber doch ganz ordentliche Gegner. Dieses Jahr will ich gezielt auf Rapfen losziehen und hoffe, dass mir dieser Bericht dabei hilft. Nochmal danke.


----------



## vermesser (31. Oktober 2019)

So, nach den diesjährigen Erfahrungen noch den Unterpunkt "Bootsangeln" ergänzt.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2019)

@vermesser
Dein Artikel ist und bleibt das AB 'Standardwerk zum Rapfenfang, sollte man eigentlich anpinnen, damit er nicht in den Threads untergeht
Hg
Minimax


----------



## vermesser (31. Oktober 2019)

Danke. Daher hab ich ihn auch noch einmal etwas gepflegt, man lernt ja auch dazu ;-) .


----------



## Pit der Barsch (23. November 2019)

Zocker mit vor gesetzten Propeller sind für mich wahre Fangmaschinen


----------



## Michael.S (23. November 2019)

Bei uns im Kanal gibt es auch viele Rapfen , der Verein spricht sogar von einer Rapfenplage , ich sehe sie sehr oft Rauben aber es ist mir noch nie gelungen einen zu fangen , bisher habe ich es auch nur mit Wobblern und Gummifischen versucht , ich mus mich damit auch mal näher befassen


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2019)

Grundsätzlich guter "Artikel"!

hab grundsätzlich aber teils andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Fange zum Beispiel meist auf der Oberfläche besser als darunter. 
Rapfen seh ich persönlich jetzt auch eher nicht als Ausdauernd an. Im Grunde eine kräftige Flucht am Anfang mit der Strömung und danach isses eigentlich nur noch den fisch her pumpen.
Ich bin einfach mal so frei und stell einen film rein, bei dem ich beteiligt war.





P.S.: Natürlich ist eine Barschrute ungeeignet, ich verwende deswegen selbstverständlich in diesem Video keine


----------



## Michael.S (24. November 2019)

Schönes Video


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2019)

Klasse Video Trollwut


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2020)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich guter "Artikel"!
> 
> hab grundsätzlich aber teils andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Fange zum Beispiel meist auf der Oberfläche besser als darunter.
> ...



Ich habe deine Anmerkungen eben erst gesehen. Wie schon im Bericht angedeutet, kommt vieles auf das konkrete Gewässer an. Meine Anleitung gilt für meine Gewässer und funktioniert dort zu 100%. Aber es gibt mit Sicherheit Bedingungen, wo das anders aussieht. Ich war dieses Jahr beispielsweise ein zwei drei Mal an der Oder unterwegs und da klappt es so nicht 100%. An der Elbe allerdings schon. Fische sind halt auch nur Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern ;-) .


----------



## DenizJP (29. Oktober 2020)

@vermesser 

Super Bericht! Aktuell tu ich ab und zu noch versuchen gezielt auf Rapfen zu angeln da es einige Stellen noch gibt wo sie sich alle (Hafne tec.) sammeln.

aber es ist wirklich schwierig... hoher Angeldruck an den Stellen und nach wie vor viele Kleinfische welche dafür aktiv von den Rapfen bejagd werden..


aktuell haben wir so 12 Grad am Main - macht da das schnelle Peitschen der Köder noch Sinn?

hatte außerdem mal gehört 2m FC Vorfach mindestens da die Rapfen sonst schnell den Braten riechen täten..


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @vermesser
> 
> hatte außerdem mal gehört 2m FC Vorfach mindestens da die Rapfen sonst schnell den Braten riechen täten..


Bullshit. 1 m dezente Mono tut es genau so!


----------



## porbeagle (29. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @vermesser
> 
> 
> aktuell haben wir so 12 Grad am Main - macht da das schnelle Peitschen der Köder noch Sinn?
> ...



Klar geht das immer noch.

Ich fang alle meine Rapfen auf Stahl einfach nur weil ich zu Faul bin zum wechseln. Hab noch nie einen Unterschied
festgestellt.
Als ich mal nichts anderes hatte habe ich brutales Mono vom Lengfischen für Norge genommen und trotzdem
beißen die.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2020)

FC wird deswegen laufend von allen empfohlen, weil es laufend alle empfehlen - da kann man doch nicht nicht dabei sein. Besonders von denen, die es verkaufen. FC ist teuer und es wird auch nicht besser, wenn es lange in den Läden und Lagern herumliegt.


----------

